

Daft Punk’s “Get Lucky” is Taken From a Korean Pop Star’s Song - cyphersanctus
http://www.mavish.com/daft-punks-get-lucky-is-very-similar-to-a-korean-pop-stars-song/

======
mflindell
How come Daft Punk was able to write the song 3 years before this guy released
the video?

